# MOS Palm Sunday Show



## Paphluvr (Mar 7, 2019)

Is the MOS Palm Sunday Show being held in Madison Heights again this year? I haven't seen anyone post anything about it.


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 7, 2019)

Yes it is! Because of scheduling conflicts at the venue, it will be held the weekend before Palm Sunday. Exhibitors will set up on Friday, March 29th and the show will be open to the public at 11 am Saturday, March 30th and run until tear-down at 4pm on Sunday, March 31st. . This is without a doubt one of the best of the spring shows and one we've done for more then 18 years running. It's being held at the United Food and Worker's Union Building at 876 Horace Brown Drive, Madison Heights, MI. 48071.


----------

